# Princeton Reverb kit suggestions?



## vadsy

As I stood in my garage looking to cut some baffles for the amp cabs I built I realized I only have use for one at the moment. I got to thinking that it might be time to build another amp as it has been a while since the 5E3.

I would like to try my hand at something along the lines of a Princeton Reverb although change the speaker from a 10 to 12, possibly. The cab and speakers I've got covered, can anyone recommend a kit?


----------



## keto

Generalizing, Weber. Can change components in and out pretty much as desired - they will be the most cost effective/cheap, but you might want to upgrade caps and xformers, maybe even switches if you're into hunting down alternatives. http://www.tedweber.com/amps/kits

Higher end/wayyy more specced out = Allen. http://www.allenamps.com/kits.php


----------



## vadsy

Thanks.

I knew about the Weber but slipped on David Allen, although I've bought transformers from him before. I guess I need to email him to find out what he uses for components and whats in the kit.


----------



## Lincoln

Or if you feel like an adventure, and you don't mind spending countless hours on the internet searching down a hundred small items, and a few big items......you could build from scratch! :sSig_DOH:
(a Kit would for sure be a lot easier)
Good choice of amps btw. The Princeton reverb is my favorite build so far. You could even build it as a top-loader (like a blues junior or a tweed amp) by using a custom tweed style chassis......just to be different. :smile-new:


----------



## exhausted

I'd suggest Marsh...

http://store.marshamps.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=41

Options for 12" speaker there.


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> Or if you feel like an adventure, and you don't mind spending countless hours on the internet searching down a hundred small items, and a few big items......you could build from scratch! :sSig_DOH:
> (a Kit would for sure be a lot easier)
> Good choice of amps btw. The Princeton reverb is my favorite build so far. You could even build it as a top-loader (like a blues junior or a tweed amp) by using a custom tweed style chassis......just to be different. :smile-new:


I once tried sourcing everything myself, it was tough and took a while with some things costing me more than necessary. It's easy enough to get the larger items I find but the smaller stuff is the real killer. I eventually went with a kit and it was great but I ended up replacing a bunch of the stock stuff. I'd like to find something with decent components, especially the little stuff that otherwise needs to be bought in packs of 10's or 100's.

I kind of like the top load chassis thought, any idea on where to start looking for that kind of thing?

- - - Updated - - -



exhausted said:


> I'd suggest Marsh...
> 
> http://store.marshamps.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=41
> 
> Options for 12" speaker there.


Another one that I've heard of but wasn't on my radar, I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> I kind of like the top load chassis thought, any idea on where to start looking for that kind of thing?


http://www.seasidechassisdesign.com/

I've bought 6 or more chassis from here over the years. Good quality stuff and normally in the $40 to $50 range. Highly recommended.
If you are going with the top load, I'd get him to build it a little wider than standard. Even an inch wider makes it so much easier to work in.
If you need help punching holes in it........you know where to find me. :smile-new:


----------



## knight_yyz

http://hoffmanamps.com/MyStore/perl...mp_PrincetonReverbParts.htm&ORDER_ID=!ORDERID!

If you want to go the turret board route


----------



## vadsy

I love the idea of a turret board, makes things so nice and Hammond seems to have some good looking ones. The custom chassis has a lot of potential, top mounted with the tubes out the bottom, transformers and choke on the backside.

I'm really leaning towards the Allen Sweet Spot kit at the moment, just the guts, transformers and plans since he's changed the design slightly. 

Here's how it will go, some sarcasm is implied here. Once having the Allen parts in hand I would figure out what size of chassis I need and could get away with based on the provided components and my cab. I'd have to confirm with a local metal etching place about a nice nameplate, "Sweet Princeton"? Get the chassis made up, punch/drill my own holes, confirm size and have the nameplate made. At that point, right before mounting iron and starting with the solder, I'm sure I'll abandon the turret board idea and instead decide to track down some fancier tone caps, give WCGill a call for a little help. I'll put the project on hold, it will sit, I will look at it and dream. Oh thoze sweet tonez! The new caps arrive but I'm not as motivated anymore, procrastinate until Christmas holidays. Once my house is full of people I want to get away from I will go downstairs and build the thing, chassis will be wired and working. Sit back and look at the thing with a sense of accomplishment, regret not using the turret board. Mutter a bit under my nose and have a few beers while staring at it, wife comes in and startles me. She asks why I've been avoiding family for the last few days and why I'm drinking at 8:30 am. I tell her that I want everybody the hell out of my house so I can watch Christmas Vacation in peace. She tells me to be nice and not ruin the holidays. Now I need the cab but it's too cold to work in the garage since it -900 degrees so I again put the project on hold. Spring comes and I've got a ton of house stuff to do so the amp project isn't a priority. Should have just bought a Dr Z M12. Hey, I think one is for sale on this forum....


----------



## Lincoln

sounds like you've done this before!


----------



## knight_yyz

I think the turret board amps look freaking great, but I honestly don;t see the purpose. I know it doesn;t affect tone, and in most cases it isn;t on display so you won;t see it. But it does look way better than a PCB jammed full of parts. There are also a few ebayers who sell the loaded turret boards, then all you would need to do is hook up your transformer and whatever else is required...


----------



## greco

Dear Diary:



> Today: I am SO EXCITED! I have the Allen parts in hand I will figure out what size of chassis I need and could get away with based on the provided components and my cab.





> 3 weeks later: I will have to confirm with a local metal etching place about a nice nameplate, "Sweet Princeton"?





> 2 weeks later: Got the chassis made up, punched/drilled my own holes, confirmed the size and have the nameplate made.





> A month later: About to mount the iron and start with the solder, I have abandoned the turret board idea and instead have decided to track down some fancier tone caps.





> 2 weeks later: Gave WCGill a call for a little help.





> 2 months later: I put the project on hold. I will look at it again soon.





> 3 days later: The new caps arrive but I'm not as motivated anymore





> Christmas holidays: Once my house is full of people I want to get away from I will go downstairs and build the thing, chassis will be wired and working. Sit back and look at the thing with a sense of accomplishment, regret not using the turret board. Mutter a bit under my nose and have a few beers while staring at it, wife comes in and startles me. She asks why I've been avoiding family for the last few days and why I'm drinking at 8:30 am. I tell her that I want everybody the hell out of my house so I can watch Christmas Vacation in peace. She tells me to be nice and not ruin the holidays.





> January to April: Now I need the cab but it's too cold to work in the garage since it -900 degrees





> April: The project is on hold.





> May: Spring is here and I've got a ton of house stuff to do so the amp project isn't a priority.


----------



## vadsy

Oh yea, some of it still replays in mind my when the holidays approach.


----------



## vadsy

If I was wanting something with Princeton tones and characteristics, also keep it in the 15 to 20 watts range, but take out the vibrato and reverb, could anyone one suggest an alternative? Here is what I'm finding, I like the sounds, size and simplicity of the Princeton unit but I know I will rarely, if ever, use the onboard effects since I'm an all pedalboard guy. 

Just wondering if anyone has some suggestions to get the brainstorming started?


----------



## keto

Champ with a bigger transformer, so it will take a bigger power tube - that's single ended though and I suppose not really the same thing as a pair of 6V6's. 

How about a double sized Tweed Deluxe, and mod the tone section so it's not so loose? No, that's not really it either.

I feel like I know the answer to this but can't come up with it off the top of my head.


----------



## vadsy

Would anyone know how a DrZ Z28 compares? Just 3 knobs, no effects. I played one long ago and dug it, read somewhere after that it was supposed be based on the American Deluxe sound even though I see an EF86 in the from end. I realize I'm getting out of the potential kit build.


----------



## Lincoln

a single channel blond bassman (6G6) would be nice, but that's 40 watts. Keto's beefed champ would work too.
I imagine you want something that will stay clean and let your pedals do the work?


----------



## Lincoln

or how about a nice brownface deluxe? (6G3)

http://www.mojotone.com/amp-parts/M...e-Brownface-Deluxe-Amplifier-Kit#.Vbl2C_NVhBd


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> or how about a nice brownface deluxe? (6G3)
> 
> http://www.mojotone.com/amp-parts/M...e-Brownface-Deluxe-Amplifier-Kit#.Vbl2C_NVhBd


This is another super cool idea, neat looking kit, so many potential builds....


----------



## Lincoln

one of the first amps I built was kind of a hybrid.......6G2 Princeton brownface without the tremolo, but with a presence control. It was a good sounding amp, stayed clean all the way up to 10.

And then for some strange reason I tried to add a tremolo kit to it........and while doing so I killed it. Hasn't worked since  

if only life had a "rewind" button.

Edit:
I remembered why I messed with it. I was using a BF Princeton face plate on it and I thought I'd fill up the empty holes. :sEm_oops:


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## knight_yyz

Just clicked on the link above for the tone king. What a gorgeous retro looking amp!! I like the attenuation feature in the back...

Just watched a ffew vids. Wow, nice amp!!


----------



## vadsy

nkjanssen said:


> Not sure if you're still talking about a build here or looking at other options, but have you seen (or played) my Falcon...
> 
> http://www.toneking.com/models/falcon/
> 
> I'm a Princeton junkie and I *love* it. A loud 12 watts, no reverb or trem, three tonal options (one blackface PR-like, one tweed-like, and one raunchy PR/Supro-like), plus a really good attenuator built in. Let me know if you'd like to give it a spin.


I've stumbled across the Tone King site a few times, love the look and tones but haven't really considered it as a viable option. You'd say the cleans can deliver Princeton-esque and the overdrive can deliver tweed tones? Like 5E3 tweed tones? I miss that amp some days. I know you've had some Tex experience, I don't know how to categorize that amp but any possible comparisons to be made between a Bernie and a Falcon? I realize the power tubes are different.


----------

